# Snoozer lookout car seat size?



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you have one? What size should I get for Gustave? He is 5 mo and about 4.5lbs so he will grow a lot more. Could you share weight of your fluff and seat size please?


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Best purchase I ever made for the boys  I got the large one, but then I have two so...I can't advise which to get but I can tell you they are excellent quality and I am VERY happy with ours!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't have one but I think larger is better than smaller  That way, if you add another fluff sometime down the road, then you don't have to buy a new one! 

I use one of Obi's beds (the kinds with sides) and a crash-tested safety harness. He usually just lays down and sleeps the whole way or sits in the bed staring at me from the backseat while i drive! This could be an option to utilize until Gustave is full grown  I don't think Obi really cares about looking out the window that much so I'm waiting until there is a really good deal or if I get another fluff :blush:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had mine for five years now and my guys love it. I basically have it for Sprite and Harry, since my 2 bigger guys don't like riding in the car. Both Sprite and Harry are around 5 pounds. I have the small for them, but I wish I had gotten the large so that the two of them could ride together. I may decide to buy the larger one soon anyway lol. I also have the small one that fits on the console of the car (between the 2 front seats) but that only works in an SUV where there's a large center console and it's pretty small. To tell you the truth, I've never even used the console one because my daughter took it for Kissy before Sprite could even try it lol.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The small is perfect for a fully grown Malt.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got one at the advice of this board. I got the medium--it is a little big in terms of it's bulk in the car, but while Lucy only weighs about 9.5 lbs, she's really long (and skinny) with longish legs, so I thought she would be more comfy in it. We've only used it once and I put it in the front seat because she usually rides there and I want to get her used to it. On the way TO the vet she was very anxious in it, but it turns out I had the (Kurgo) harness on her wrong so she was uncomfortable. She was better on the way back (she's always less anxious on the way home from any trip, anyway) once I had the harness on right. lol I think it's going to work out well. On the way home she even relaxed enough to look out the window. I bought her a Merrick flossie, which would be a VERY high value treat for her, and I'm going to keep it in the carseat so that she'll view it as a "special" place in a good way.
All in all I think it was a good purchase, and I really like the idea that she will be able to look out. I'm starting early (very) to get her to like it so that when we drive across country next summer, she will be an old pro at carseat riding. Also, I highly recommend that Kurgo harness to go with. I got Lucy the small and it's a little loose on her, but I wouldn't be able to go any smaller. She has a funny build--kind of bigger in the front of her chest, but scrawny around the back part of her, so she's hard to fit.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> The small is perfect for a fully grown Malt.


I was going to order the small Snoozer from GW Little ... and, it would have fit, for sure. Snowball is six pounds. However, after the young lady from GW asked me several questions about Snowball ... I decided to order the large console, which Melissa also recommended and assured me would fit our Toyota Sienna. Snowball LOVES it!!! He can sit up in it ... however, he loves to lie down and stretch out, too ... all while safely tethered. He often takes snoozes in it, too. 

I LOVE the Snoozer! It's well made. It's also comfy and cozy ... and, the Snoozer itself does not budge at all when installed properly. It's well worth the money.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I don't have one but I think larger is better than smaller  That way, if you add another fluff sometime down the road, then you don't have to buy a new one!
> 
> I use one of Obi's beds (the kinds with sides) and a crash-tested safety harness. He usually just lays down and sleeps the whole way or sits in the bed staring at me from the backseat while i drive! This could be an option to utilize until Gustave is full grown  I don't think Obi really cares about looking out the window that much so I'm waiting until there is a really good deal or if I get another fluff :blush:



:thumbsup:

I _had_ the Snoozer seat... but needed a second set of seats for the other car so we did the same - just got some beds with the sides and use it with the seatbelt harness.

Gus actually prefers the bed on the seat to the Snoozer.... I think the Snoozer was too high for him and with his legs maybe made him feel uneasy. He always seemed to like it but definitely prefers the dog bed.

Grace refused to sit in the Snoozer. She hated how open it was. Looked like a scared kitten clawing all over  She loves her bag.... So Grace travels in her bag that gets seat belted in LOL

I guess what I'm saying is - whatever you decide on - use the car seat belt to connect to a harness to your dog..... but you may want to go somewhere that sells them and look at them in case you need to return it. They are pricey. I sold my used one... went to a good new pup  But the beds were much cheaper and Gus likes them better LOL

And for pups who are uneasy about riding in the car - maybe try a soft carrier or bag.... Grace loves car rides now.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I should mention I already have a console car seat which works really well till Gustave is tired. Once he 'wakes up' he stands up, puts his paws on my shoulder for support so he can look out. Clearly that means I am semi distracted as I drive! This is why I am looking at a snoozer lookout seat.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have the exact model, but I do have a carseat which I love. I would recommend getting a larger size if you can. I'm not sure what the measurements on the large size are of the specific model you are looking at but by the time I add in a blanket, the carseat I have (which several SM members chipped in an bought for me!) is the perfect size...but definitely no room to spare. London likes to curl up in it for a while, then she will want to look outside for a bit, then go back to sleep, etc. The small size would have been too small for her to lay down comfortably.

So, my vote is to go with the Medium or Large. Also consider whether you will be putting it, either in the front or back seat (or both). I had planned to keep the carseat in the back seat, but London is much more comfortable in the front seat so in that case, the largest size would have been too big for the front. I do have a smaller car, though...Nissan Sentra.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I only have one carseat, but just got another fluff... so they probably can't share it! Ozzie gets anxiety in the car tho, but he loves sticking his head out the window at the same time! Lisa just kind of chills out and takes a nap! Not sure what we're going to do when/if we take them for a ride at the same time... we do have a crate we could on the floor... or I could just save up and buy another car seat... wish they weren't so darn expensive!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I have the medium and I love it. Ben loves it as well. There's plenary of room for him and a guest if needed. I can highly recommend it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I only have one carseat, but just got another fluff... so they probably can't share it! Ozzie gets anxiety in the car tho, but he loves sticking his head out the window at the same time! Lisa just kind of chills out and takes a nap! Not sure what we're going to do when/if we take them for a ride at the same time... we do have a crate we could on the floor... or I could just save up and buy another car seat... wish they weren't so darn expensive!


Courtney, we have this one from Overstock: Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat | Overstock.com

It is really reasonably priced compared to a lot of others, and we LOVE it! It has a washable cover, too (I'm sure they all probably do). It is the perfect size for one dog.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought the Martha Stewart booster seat from PetSmart. I tried to find it online so you can see what it looks like, but I can't find it. It looks like a big brown cube with teal piping. The outside is quilted. I like it because it has a "false bottom" that lifts her just high enough so she can see out or I can take that out if she's acting like she's going to try to climb out. I started to order one that attaches to the lid of the console. But I wasn't sure how safe it would attach and also not sure how big she will end up being. She's about 4 1/2 lbs now at almost 16 weeks old...hmm, the breeder said she'd be about 3 1/2 - 4lbs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, guys. I am leaning towards the medium. I like to avoid bulk as much as possible so I was hoping to get away with a small but I guess the medium might be better for Gus.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have the small console seat and Sassy loves it. It is perfect for an adult malt. :wub:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

LJSquishy said:


> Courtney, we have this one from Overstock: Pet Gear Medium Booster Car Seat | Overstock.com
> 
> It is really reasonably priced compared to a lot of others, and we LOVE it! It has a washable cover, too (I'm sure they all probably do). It is the perfect size for one dog.


Ooh, thanks!! We bought ours from 2 Bostons (pricey dog boutique in Chicago suburbs) and it was over $100! :blink: But the lady told us it was the safest... I am such a sucker for these little fluffs... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Leila'sMommy said:


> I bought the Martha Stewart booster seat from PetSmart. I tried to find it online so you can see what it looks like, but I can't find it. It looks like a big brown cube with teal piping. The outside is quilted. I like it because it has a "false bottom" that lifts her just high enough so she can see out or I can take that out if she's acting like she's going to try to climb out. I started to order one that attaches to the lid of the console. But I wasn't sure how safe it would attach and also not sure how big she will end up being. She's about 4 1/2 lbs now at almost 16 weeks old...hmm, the breeder said she'd be about 3 1/2 - 4lbs.


I like this idea, it keeps them completely safe from the look of it...
I need one of these with 5 spots for five fluffs. I would have to get one that goes the whole length of the back seat...I may have to make one, LOL!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Tori that the most important part is actually making sure the pup is in a secure harness. Riding in the backseat is also the safest. The front airbag can kill a dog (or child) instantly.
*
BTW, GWlittle.com is having a sale on all car seats-- 10% off all dog car seats. Use code: JOYRIDE at checkout. expires 11/1/2012.

*


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I agree with Tori that the most important part is actually making sure the pup is in a secure harness. Riding in the backseat is also the safest. The front airbag can kill a dog (or child) instantly.
> *
> BTW, GWlittle.com is having a sale on all car seats-- 10% off all dog car seats. Use code: JOYRIDE at checkout. expires 11/1/2012.
> 
> *


Thank you! Yes, I'm gonna get the harness you once mentioned. The red one on GW little.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

And also, the airbag thing is another reason we are getting the lookout. I don't think the airbags can reach the console area but I'd rather be safe than sorry (Gustave goes in a console seat currently).


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici is 7lbs and she fits perfectly in the small look out snoozer from GW Little. I was worried it would be too small for her, but she has a lot of room, enough to run around, roll around, and sleep in different positions. When she's laying down on it I think she only takes up half of the seat . 

By the way, there's a sale going on at GW Little with 10% off car seats, I just posted it in another thread. The promo code is JOYRIDE

edit: I just noticed someone else posted that sale too:blush:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, guys! Snoozer seat ordered. I guess I'll have a console seat for sale soon.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The small Snoozer should be a good size for Gustave. I had the small one for Bailey and he used it for a while but as he grew in to his adult size (around 12 pounds), the seat was a tad too small for him to stretch out and sleep in. But just barely though...so it should be good for a pup Gustave's size. I had ordered it from Amazon for about $65 I believe. I ended up getting him the bigger Pet Gear seat that Lisa posted about...and that is the perfect size for Bailey.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have Kurgo skyboxes in my car and mom's.
View attachment 104744


I love that thing. It lifts him off the seat and he can see out the front and sides. It hooks to his harness for added protection.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

O yeah...halo is also 13lbs so your baby should be fine in it
View attachment 104745
View attachment 104746


As you see I have food containers from captain d's under him. It hooks around the headrest and secures around the seat.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I have the K-H Bucket booster purchased from Amazon. It comes with two tethers. I selected this booster so there would be room for a second fluff. Right now I put a mini pillow pet in there with Giovanni. Two reasons for this; 1) He has a snuggle buddy; 2) The pillow pet takes up space so if there was an accident, it might keep him from being jerked around too much. Just a thought...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> I agree with Tori that the most important part is actually making sure the pup is in a secure harness. Riding in the backseat is also the safest. The front airbag can kill a dog (or child) instantly.
> *
> BTW, GWlittle.com is having a sale on all car seats-- 10% off all dog car seats. Use code: JOYRIDE at checkout. expires 11/1/2012.
> 
> *





eiksaa said:


> Thank you! Yes, I'm gonna get the harness you once mentioned. The red one on GW little.


Snowball also has the secure harnesses that we bought from GW Little. As for the console carseat in the front ... Both GW Little and Toyota assured us the airbags will not touch Snowball. In fact, we had the measurements taken in regard to this ... because it was my biggest concern.

I do agree, however, that if possible, and one has a dog that does not have anxiety issues ... that the back seat is best. And, actually in our Maxima ... Snowball does ride in his carseat in the back and is very calm. However, the Nissan is more compact than the Toyota and thus the carseat with Snowball in it ... is much closer to us in the Maxima. (So he feels more secure) I prefer the Toyota only because it is more comfortable for me with the MS ... so, thus the console for Snowball.


----------

